# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  large format tiles - adhesive thickness control

## dab

hi guys, 
Not too far off having 900x900 tiles layed. They are not light and have been thinking about potential issues of the weight of the tile pushing the glue down at various points which would play havoc with tile alignment.
Assuming the floor is bang on level  (which it is) is it an option or advisable to put say a 5-7mm plastic packer (maybe even a few tile spacers on edge) in the 10mm glue bed to ensure the weight of the tile doesnt push down any further than 5-7mm meaning each tile join will be dead flush? 
looking to use a 10mm trowel and figure if i have 5-7mm plastic packer in the bed the wieght of the tile will squash the glue enough for it to stick while ensuring it wont drop any lower than the packer height? 
thoughts? 
Cheers

----------


## Led

Why not just use the Lippage system? I think you can get it at the big green shed. Tiler used it on our bathroom with 600 square tiles that were heavy. Great result.

----------


## Pulse

use a lippage control system such as LASH clips, 10mm notch is too small, use 12-15mm and back butter. Pretty tough to lay without practice. good luck  http://www.australiantilecouncil.com.au/tiling-facts   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## heavytrevy

your floor needs to be less than 2mm over 2000mm  
use a tile lippage system ,correct trowel will be a 15mm or bigger with tile back buttered
correct glue is ardex X78
I strongly suggest using a pro with large format experience

----------


## dab

thanks guys, no definately not laying myself and just thinking out a loud on here, was to discuss this with my tile this week.. lippage clips are ideal.. 
whats the theory behind a 12mm + glue bed? required by the Lippage clips?
have seen tilers use ridiculous amounts of glue in the past, figured it was mostly to allow for level issues in the laying surface?

----------


## heavytrevy

> thanks guys, no definately not laying myself and just thinking out a loud on here, was to discuss this with my tile this week.. lippage clips are ideal.. 
> whats the theory behind a 12mm + glue bed? required by the Lippage clips?
> have seen tilers use ridiculous amounts of glue in the past, figured it was mostly to allow for level issues in the laying surface?

   Larger tile = more glue,  used overcome substrates that arnt flat 
another reason large format tiles cost extra to lay .

----------


## Oldsaltoz

In practice a 12 mm trowel will leave the peaks between troughs less than 12 mm above the sub straight, when the tile is places the glue spreads into the troughs due to the weight of the tile or any extra pressure applied. 
Larger tiles have a larger support area so should not sink much more than say a standard size tile. 
The levelling clamp systems are a must, particularly if the tiles have sharp edges (Brick edge) rather rounded edges. 
Good luck and faire winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## dab

thanks guys, pro responses as usual.. 
yeah figured the troughs would means the glue bed would be less than the trowel size which ties in to my initial question regarding controlling the overall depth of the bed with packers - or as you guys say lippage clip. I didnt actually consider that a larger tile is no heavier per sqm than a smaller one due to a larger area supporting it.. 
will no  doubt run a mock up or two as I need a finished thickness of 20mm with tile 12mm and glue bed at 8mm

----------


## russall

I wish I'd read this before using the levelling clips...  I used a 10mm Trowel on my 900x150 tiles and the clips lifted the tiles off most of the adhesive I later found out.  I never thought about getting a bigger trowel and the guide on the pack did not mention it as a consideration...   Buttered and reset ones that I was able to left by hand... Hopefully no hollow sounding tiles once the Adhesives set....

----------


## heavytrevy

Trowel size is determined on the longest edge of the tile 600 =12mm 900 =15mm plus back buttering for both

----------

